# Ruh-Roh, Baltimore Light Rail being single tracked



## MARC Rider (May 22, 2021)

Baltimore light rail will be single-tracked between Camden Yards, North Avenue through Sept. 21 for track maintenance - Baltimore Sun 

Light RailLink Track Maintenance to Begin May 16 Between North Avenue and Camden Yard Stops | Maryland Transit Administration 

I saw this on May 13 when I got back to Penn Station from my "Dinky" trip.




The sign is a little different from the Sunpapers article and the MTA website, in that the website is saying the single tracking is only between the North Avenue and Camden Yards stops, whereas this sign says it's going to be single tracked all the way to Falls Road, where I usually get on if I'm riding downtown. 

This is sure going to mess up my summer if I want to make trips downtown to the Central Library, which has finally reopened. (A round trip ticket is cheaper than weekday street parking.) I wonder if there's some way they could do the needed maintenance without closing down so much of the system.


----------



## west point (May 23, 2021)

IMHO service not cancelled but there will delays. Suspect the one track and platforms will be used in both directions for the rail being worked on... If you have time ride the trolley and see how long it takes from north CP to south CP. That may give you some idea. If they fleet more than 1 train it is one item. If they can add enough cars to each train then that is another item. in


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 23, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Baltimore light rail will be single-tracked between Camden Yards, North Avenue through Sept. 21 for track maintenance - Baltimore Sun
> 
> Light RailLink Track Maintenance to Begin May 16 Between North Avenue and Camden Yard Stops | Maryland Transit Administration
> 
> ...


Over the winter they were doing single tracking on the Baltimore metro between Charles St & somewhere north of State. I found myself waiting 30+ mins for trains to Hopkins. I suspect part of that was due to possibly reduced schedule due to COVID-19.


----------

